# Lost CPC Certificate



## renifejn (Sep 26, 2008)

I recently moved and think I may have lost my CPC certificate.  Does anyone know how I can go about getting a copy and how much it will cost?

Thanks


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would just call and explain what happened. 800-626-2633 I'm sure they will send out a new one?? I don't know if they would charge or not?? Everyone I have spoke to at the main office has been very nice and helpful!!


----------



## msbrowning (Sep 26, 2008)

renifejn said:


> I recently moved and think I may have lost my CPC certificate.  Does anyone know how I can go about getting a copy and how much it will cost?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, 

Just call AAPC 1-800-626-CODE, and ask them to send you another one. I misplaced mine before and that's what I did. As soon as I received my certificates I made copies and also scanned them onto my computer along with my AAPC membership card.


----------



## jcbritton (Aug 12, 2014)

They sure do charge.


----------



## Nissa K (Mar 30, 2019)

*replacement certificates*

It would be great if you could just purchase a replacement certification online.  AHIMA keeps a copy in your profile.


----------



## vigneshbiotech10@gmail.com (Nov 10, 2020)

i lost cpc certificate   i have contect this 800-626-2633 number then it no was temprorary disconnected so there is any another way to get copy of certificate


----------



## trarut (Nov 10, 2020)

You could try the chat feature or send an email to info@aapc.com.  I have found AAPC to be responsive regardless of the method I use to contact them.


----------



## csperoni (Nov 10, 2020)

vigneshbiotech10@gmail.com said:


> i lost cpc certificate   i have contect this 800-626-2633 number then it no was temprorary disconnected so there is any another way to get copy of certificate


You can download the information of which exams you took and the score.  If you need it for an employer, they may accept that.


----------



## golecmax@gmail.com (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes, if you do call 800-626-2633, they will send you a replacement and they charge $14.95.


----------



## sushamaashok.mo@accesshealthcare.com (Dec 29, 2022)

amolson1325 said:


> I would just call and explain what happened. 800-626-2633 I'm sure they will send out a new one?? I don't know if they would charge or not?? Everyone I have spoke to at the main office has been very nice and helpful!!


This contact no is not working


----------



## sls314 (Dec 30, 2022)

sushamaashok.mo@accesshealthcare.com said:


> This contact no is not working



That is the correct phone number for AAPC.  However, it is a toll-free number and perhaps doesn't work outside of the US? 

This link shows all contact information for AAPC and shows additional ways to contact AAPC:  



			https://www.aapc.com/about-us/contact


----------

